
Show HN: Waveform – Take Your Programmer Art to the Next Level - hacker_9
http://www.waveform3d.com
======
HenriNext
Slick looking. For tuning your website, here is a story of the ADHD age, aka
how i ended up NOT downloading it:

1\. Scrolled through the page and screenshots, thought: "looks interesting"

2\. Arrived at 'Try for free' download button, thought: "ok it's paid"

3\. Scrolled back up to find 'pricing' or 'buy' menu link, (as the menu is not
in fixed position) but didn't see any, thought: "huh is this free or not"

4\. Tried 'license' link as alternative, but it contained wall of text and no
clear pricing information, thought: "fuck it" and closed browser tab

Only when checking the exact link names for this feedback i noticed that you
had the pricing information within the plain text wall mixed with feature
descriptions, above the download button.

So, the purchase experience needs tuning, but well done with the software and
best of luck!

~~~
hacker_9
Thanks for the feedback! Sorry things were obtuse, I've now added a 'buy'
option to the menu at the top, as well as emboldened the price on the main
page.

~~~
HenriNext
Great, just downloaded and trying now.

What is the updater tech that you are using?

~~~
hacker_9
Just a few custom scripts that compare your version to the latest, as well as
download release notes, and the full patch if you accept the update.

------
human-factor
This is super cool! I've been wanting to make/find something like this for a
while. It looks overall great, but I'm really put off by the visual
programming language. Is there a textual alternative that I'm not seeing on
the web-page?

~~~
hacker_9
Thanks for the feedback. There is no textual interface I'm afraid, as the
programming is very restricted. It's not Turing complete. The main benefit of
it is that you only have on screen the logic that you are actually using to
build your model.

I did add the feature request to the Trello though, so if you like, you can
vote to register your interest!

[0]
[https://trello.com/b/sP1ByAN3/waveform](https://trello.com/b/sP1ByAN3/waveform)

